
Fourteen Year Old Firefox Bug Resolved - mike-cardwell
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=288704
======
mike-cardwell
I've been following this 20 year old Firefox bug as I came up against it once:
[https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4522](https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=4522)
\- I just got a bugzilla alert because a 14 year old bug it depended on has
now been fixed.

This bug has been fixed using a language that never even existed when it was
submitted (Rust).

Just thought it was interesting.

------
rambojazz
What is interesting about this bug, except that it is 14 years old?

------
anonlapwarmer
It almost got a summer job and a learners' permit. Sad day. :'(

